# Elevalunas puertas aveces va al reves



## campio (Oct 23, 2011)

¡Hola!
Tengo un problema con el elevalunas.Cuando le doy para que suba,aveces baja, le vuevo a dar
para subir y vuelve a bajar hasta que a la segunda ó la tercera obedece. Lo mismo, si le doy para bajar,obedece a la primera ó va al reves hasta la segunda o la tercera.
Si alguien sabe como resetearlo , le agradeceria que explicase como hacerlo.
 Gracias por anticipado.
  Un saludo.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 23, 2011)

es one touch?           .


----------

